# shot 100 rds in a sp2000 sk .40 today



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

my girlfriend and i went to find her a ccw. we rented this and she shot great with it. i had her shoot the qualification test for the ccw permit and she passed first time. it was a fun gun to shoot and she liked it so i guess if she does not find one she likes more in the next couple weeks i will have to pick one up. i put about 20 rds through it and i thought it was a smooth shooter. easy to decock mag release is in a good spot and the ambidextrious slide release is far easier to operate then the glocks i have shot.


----------



## MSUSpartan (Nov 5, 2007)

I shot one the other day as well. Really nice shooter. I put 200 rounds thru it. Just enough to get me to lay one away in 9mm!:mrgreen:


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I want a V3 in 9mm


----------

